# Allow me to see upcoming episodes without recording



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

Lets say I am watching live TV and see a show I like, and want to see all the upcoming episodes.

Am I correct in believing that the only way you can see when an upcoming episode will be on is to record it?

I tried looking around the guide screen and info buttons, but didn't have any luck.

It seems like a logical feature since it is so easy to check future episodes of recorded shows or season passes. 

Maybe I am just missing something.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Select the show, go to options, and view upcoming programs. You don't have to record anything.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

nirisahn said:


> Select the show, go to options, and view upcoming programs. You don't have to record anything.


What do you mean, "go to options"? Do you mean in the guide grid, go to a show, press select, and view the upcoming episodes that way? If so, this only works for shows that haven't aired yet. Not for live shows.

ETA:

OK, I see. Hit INFO, then SELECT, then options. I see it now! Thanks!


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> OK, I see. Hit INFO, then SELECT, then options. I see it now! Thanks!


 ... or use RT-Arrow (so the cursor is on the program in the RIGHT guide panel), then Select, ....


----------

